

Crash Bandicoot as a Startup - agavin
http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/02/10/crash-bandicoot-as-a-startup/

======
iqster
Fantastic read! I disagree with the point that Mario 64 was not fun though.
The novelty of the 3D platformer experience combined with the open world
concept made that game something truly amazing.

I've always dreamed of working with experts of such caliber in a startup. It
seems luck (being in the right place at the right time) is important as is a
prepared mind (jumping at the right opportunity from the sea that life
presents you with).

I have three great book suggestions for people interested in the history
behind video games:

1) Masters of Doom 2) Game Over 3) Opening the Xbox: Inside Microsoft's Plan
to Unleash an Entertainment Revolution

